

Youth appeal - In efforts to recruit today's college grads... - senthil_rajasek
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/companies-must-learn-new-set/story.aspx?guid=%7BAE4FFA76%2DEF7F%2D4E09%2D8827%2D894D9A7553E7%7D

======
senthil_rajasek
How many college students pick up a newspaper to scour the classified ads for
a job? Probably not many, yet some companies still post job ads there.

